# Internet running slow.. Can't figure it out.



## Zero Ice (Nov 21, 2008)

So I am paying for 10 mbps cable internet from the ISP, but I can only seem to get 1.2 mbps download speed. I am using a wireless router, with my computer and PS3 directly connected to it. When I run a speedtest on the PS3, I get around 10 mbps (perfect). On my computer, it doesn't get past 1.2 mbps. 

I have tried to uninstall the drivers for my on board Ethernet adapter and then reinstall the latest drivers, no luck. I installed a new PCI network card, 10/100, no luck, still getting 1.2 mbps. 

I have checked and troubleshooted all the ethernet and cable cords and those seem fine. I have run virus, spyware, malware, etc. etc. scans, but nothing comes up. I ran HijackThis, but haven't had my data analyzed, should I post this? I am downloading CCleaner and running it right now.. 

Any ideas?? 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 21, 2008)

Is router encrypted?


----------



## Zero Ice (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes. I am running WPA2 Security, but I don't think its the router because I bought a new one to try and fix it... I bricked my last router. 

Should I turn off the security and try it?


-Edit-

With my security disabled, still runs at 1.2 mbps.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 21, 2008)

What I intended is - change your password. Then check if your speed improves.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Nov 21, 2008)

Well...I'm no expert, but I know that the internet at my college is suppurb and the max I can get DL wise is 3Mbps. What I do know for sure is that 10mb connection should give you under a 3Mb download rate. According to this guy (second post) you should get the rate you are getting...


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 21, 2008)

I didn't get that he's saying download speed as while downloading a file though?

*Zero Ice - go to www.speedtest.net* and check your dl speed there.

I have a 2Mbps connection, my downloads only very rarely top up at 500Kbps, normally they're in the region of 200Kbps, but on speedtest.net my dl internet speed is 2050Kbps which is ~2Mbps...


----------



## Zero Ice (Nov 22, 2008)

ALL my speed tests are done at www.speedtest.net and are around the same from different server locations. 

I said that if I take a test on my PS3's internet broswer, sitting the same distance from router, both wired from router, I get 10mbps. On my computer, I only get around 1.2 mbps. Also, at my dads house, about a mile away, he uses the same ISP, same router and modem and the computer gets 10mbps, so it isn't the normal speed.

I even had a technician from ISP come out and see what the problem was and everything looked normal on their side (signal, cables, etc.). So they said it was most likely my NIC card on the computer. 

Even when I unhook the router and run my internet into my computer from the modem, I still get around 1.2 mbps. I don't think it can be the encryption... 

I think I have tried almost everything... Quite the problem? lol!


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't know if you should quite, but IDK...


----------



## Yin (Nov 23, 2008)

check the settings via device manager?

and just out of curiosity what operating system are you using?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 23, 2008)

you only get 10% of your rated line speed when downloading files


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 23, 2008)

AthlonX2 said:


> you only get 10% of your rated line speed when downloading files



where do u ppl get this crap from, i have an 8mb line and get 7mb on most downloads from the net and higher with torrents 

have you spoke to your isp/changed the ethernet cable/reinstalled windows (last resort imo). try downloading from fast servers, preferably ftp. i find MS too be always quite fast. tried download managers ? 

just a few suggestions


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 24, 2008)

What speed are files actually downloading at? I have a friend with a similar problem, he scores around the same as you on speed test.net when he's supposed to be going much faster, but his actual download speeds are even worse, like dial up speeds. It seems to be severe packet loss but we haven't found a fix for it. The only thing mentioned on it was to uninstall ivp6 or w/e but that didn't help.


----------



## Kaneb125 (Nov 24, 2008)

Like the other guy up there said. Check if there is a setting you can change in device manager to move the speed up.


----------



## ritterderzodiac (Nov 24, 2008)

spyware virus check might help and watch for speedguide.net.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 24, 2008)

1.2Mbps sounds like the "magic" limit induced by using 10Mbit connection material.
Check your hub/switch/router/network card if any of them is 10Mbits.


----------



## Darknova (Nov 24, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> where do u ppl get this crap from, i have an 8mb line and get 7mb on most downloads from the net and higher with torrents
> 
> have you spoke to your isp/changed the ethernet cable/reinstalled windows (last resort imo). try downloading from fast servers, preferably ftp. i find MS too be always quite fast. tried download managers ?
> 
> just a few suggestions



I have a 20megaBIT line, and get 2.5megaBYTES download speeds (divide your maximum speed by 8 and you get the speed in megaBYTES )

All I can think, is that you've got something set wrong on your NIC.

Do you have any spare HDDs? Or a Linux Live disc. either install another copy of Windows temporarily on a 2nd HDD, or load up a Linux Live disc and do a speedtest from there. If you get 10megabit speeds then it's something to do with your current install.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 24, 2008)

Duh, I didn't even notice.
If your inet connection is 10 MBIT and your download speed is 1.2MBYTE, then that's absolutely correct


----------



## Darknova (Nov 24, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> Duh, I didn't even notice.
> If your inet connection is 10 MBIT and your download speed is 1.2MBYTE, then that's absolutely correct



Except that in the case of Speedtest it reads it in megaBITS, which is why there's a problem.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 24, 2008)

> Does kb/s and kbps mean kilobits or kilobytes, and can I change the speed measurement?
> 
> We use kb for kilobit and KB for kilobyte throughout the site. So unless you see it in upper case, then it means kilobits. While the measurement seen in the Flash test application itself is always in kbps, you can change it to other measurements at the top right of the My Past Results page.



Hmmz, ok


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 24, 2008)

This might help explain, some:http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/bandwidth_about.asp

Test here:http://www.intel.com/Consumer/Game/broadband-speed-test.htm?iid=game_tools+bbspeedtest
and here:http://www.speedtest.net/

You can run the internet connectivity evaluation tool here:http://www.microsoft.com/windows/using/tools/igd/default.mspx

Your download speed is not the same a your rated connect speed as stated by knowing members of the posts.

You are right on target, if you have a 10M connection.


----------



## Zero Ice (Nov 25, 2008)

Fixed it. 

I Ran TCP Optimizer... Not sure what exactly it was, but now it is running at what is expected... .


Thanks!


----------

